# alarma casera



## salesr1 (Dic 4, 2006)

Que tal a todos!!

Quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar con la creacion de una alarma casera, para puertas y ventanas, pero que a la vez sea algo economica 

Yo se que muchos han de pensar que seria mucho pedir  pero me gustaria saber si existe una manera facil (amateur) para la creacion de dicha alarma. Tengo algo de conocimiento en electronica y electricidad pero me gustaria que me facilitaran un poco las cosas.

Muchas gracias de antemano a todas sus respuestas.

saludos!!!


----------



## capitanp (Dic 4, 2006)

aqui tienes unos cuantos


----------



## zaiz (Jun 20, 2007)

Aquí te dejo una alarma sencilla para una puerta o ventana que quieras proteger.

La puedes alimentar con una fuente de 12 volts. La tierra va en los dos puntos que se indican.

El alambre rojo puede ser tan delgado y largo como quieras para que llegue a la ventana y estando cerrada, juntas las puntas. 

Estando así, el transistor estará en "corte", es decir, sin conducción y la sirena también estará apagada.

Luego, cuando un ladrón abra la ventana o la puerta, el alambre se abrirá, poniendo al transistor en conducción, lo que activará la sirena automotríz.

Es una alarma muy sencilla. Espero que te sirva.


----------



## Pablo16 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hola, en esta pagina puedes encontrar como 5 alarmas diferentes: www.electronica2000.com

me gustan porque vienen con pcb. Saludos


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Jun 27, 2007)

hermanos al igual que salesr1 estoy interesado en armar una alarma, tengo para alimentarla una bateria de 12 V pero necesito incluirle un circuito que me cargue la bateria una vez esta sea activada, dicho circuito se desactive cuando la bateria este cargada


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Jun 30, 2007)

rampa gracias por ayudarme con tu circuito, lo pondre en practica y te contare como me fue. Gracias


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Jun 30, 2007)

lo unico que me llama la atensión es que no hay conexion a tierra


----------



## Ariel28 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hola desde ya agradezco por el aporte pero sinceramente no puedo bajar los archivos arriba mencionados agradeceria que alguien los volviera a colgar


----------



## JOSIAN (Feb 6, 2010)

aqui dejo el circuito de una alarma cencilla propuesta por la cekit que utiliza sensores N/A y N/C ademas posee indicacion sonora y luminosa


----------



## lopecodro (Jun 20, 2010)

Saludos a todos los foristas, serían tan amables de guiarme en la construcción de una alarma? La necesito para presentar un proyecto de electrónica. Admito que apenas sé cosas muuuy básicas en cuanto a electrónica se refiere. He presentado la propuesta a mi profesor de un circuito que se active al abrir una puerta/ventana, y deje un espacio de tiempo pertinente para desactivar la alarma con una clave, de lo contrario debe sonar una sirena y/o una luz estroboscópica. No sé si sea muy ambicioso, por lo que he leído en otros foros y sitios web, es bastante sencillo. Concretamente les pido que me orienten por donde debo comenzar. De antemano Gracias!!!


----------



## Cheroki (Jun 22, 2010)

Zaiz, tu post me ha sido realmente útil para una alarma que quiero montar yo, pero únicamente me faltaría una cosa. Yo en lugar de una alarma, pondría un led, y mi duda es: 

¿cómo puedo hacer para que, si la ventana es abierta y seguidamente cerrada, el led se mantenga encendido? y cuando yo ya me percate de que está encendido, algún modo de volver a dejarlo como al inicio. Muchas gracias de ante mano.

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 22, 2010)

> que se active al abrir una puerta/ventana, y deje un espacio de tiempo pertinente para desactivar la alarma con una clave, de lo contrario debe sonar una sirena y/o una luz estroboscópica. No sé si sea muy ambicioso



para que deje tiempo pon en el buscador Retardo de encendido hay varios metodos.... intenta ver temas con el 555 o con transistores....
lo de la clave si se me hace bastante ambicioso si no tienes muchos conocimientos... pero busca comparadores....



> ¿cómo puedo hacer para que, si la ventana es abierta y seguidamente cerrada, el led se mantenga encendido? y cuando yo ya me percate de que está encendido, algún modo de volver a dejarlo como al inicio. Muchas gracias de ante mano.



a ver si entendi...

el diagrama del post #12 eso hace.... mientras que no cierres el circuito del scr o lo desconectes no se apaga....

para apagarlo:
 quitas la pila o fuente de alimentacion  o pones un switch que la corte...

o

 juntas el cable del anodo con el cable del catodo del scr...

saludos


----------



## lopecodro (Jun 30, 2010)

Alguien me podría explicar a fondo el funcionamiento del diagrama del post #12??? No me queda claro el papel de los sensores S1 y S2. Gracias de antemano!


----------



## lubeck (Jun 30, 2010)

Es imposible que alguien te lo explique a fondo.....
haran el intento pero distaría mucho de estar a fondo....

armalo no pasa de costarte unos pesos y lo descubriras por ti mismo....

NA quiere decir normalmente abierto
NC normalmente cerrado....

quiere decir que donde esta s1 pones switch abiertos y en s2 switch cerrados... sean con sensores o cualquier tipo....

o que no entiendes?????
saludos...


----------



## lopecodro (Jun 30, 2010)

Muchas Gracias por la ayuda !


----------



## lubeck (Jun 30, 2010)

Jajajaj....

No se si lo dices en forma irónica....
pero hice el intento... esta dificil... muchos te hubieran dicho "Usa el Buscador"...
no hay mejor consejo que el que te di... en mi opinion....

en buena onda....
saludos...


----------



## lopecodro (Jun 30, 2010)

Va en serio, agradezco la ayuda! ! no entendí mucho, pero el intento es lo que cuenta. Espero seguir leyendo en estos foros para aprender aun*QUE*e sea poco! Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Jul 1, 2010)

Te lo doy vuelta, Lopecodro.
Vos vas a explicar cómo funciona el circuito 

Empecemos por algo esencial: ¿Qué componentes tiene el circuito?
Y de esos, ¿Cuáles conocés y cuáles no?

Saludos


----------



## lopecodro (Jul 1, 2010)

Muchas gracias por tomarte el tiempo de escribirme, y corregirme! Ya que lo pones así, sé que el circuito tiene resistencias (que se oponen al paso de corriente). No sé que hacen: sensores, el diodo D1, el SCR, basicamente no sé nada. Sé que deberían activarse tanto el zumbador como el led cuando uno de los sensores envíe la señal de que se ha abierto una puerta/ventana. Si me pudieras ayudar a entender te lo agradecería. Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok, vamos desde ahí entonces...

S1 y S2 son los interruptores que actúan como sensores. Normalmente cerrados o abiertos (NC y NA) se conectan de esa manera (hay uno de cada para que se vea cómo van, nada más).

En reposo no hay corriente a través del buzzer/LED, así que va tranquilo y silencioso.
Cuando uno de los dos sensores cambia de estado (el cerrado se abre o el abierto se cierra), ¿qué pasa? (eléctricamente hablando)

El diodo obvialo por el momento, que no te va a ayudar... Los diodos dejan pasar corriente en un sentido pero no en el contrario. Esta corriente va "en el sentido de la flechita" y se bloquea en el contrario. Los SCR pensalos como diodos pero que se activan cuando reciben un voltaje en el gate (G) más alto que el que tienen en el cátodo (C) y una ves disparados, no dejan de conducir aunque le saques la tensión del gate.

A ver qué conclusión podés sacar...


----------



## lopecodro (Jul 6, 2010)

ya armé el circuito en el protoboard, efectivamente funciona al despegar el sensor NC, o al pegar el NA pero si los vuelvo a su estado incial, el led se apaga. la unica variación que tengo respecto al diagrama #12 es que en lugar de utilizar un SCR C106 B utilicé un scr 2p6m. que estará pasando??


----------



## HADES (Jul 6, 2010)

Me temo que hay altas probabilidades de que el patillaje de los 2 scr sean distintos!

porque no das mejor el numero completo que en la guia nte me tira que esta imcompleto el numero!

saludos HADES


----------



## lubeck (Jul 6, 2010)

Yo también creo que el problema esta en el SCR... en teoría la única manera de que se apague es desconectando la fuente de alimentacion... o  puenteando el anodo con el catodo del SCR...

Saludos...

mira este link..

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/2/P/6/M/2P6M.shtml

es este el que tienes....
fijate en el orden de las patitas...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 6, 2010)

una *BUENA* alarma *tiene que *tener partes caseras.

yo recuerdo cuando empece, cosas que hacia yo añso despues las veia enla calle.
deje de lado esto de las alarmas por que los clientes eran muy m***dita, no valoraban lo que uno hacia "lo casero" .

parte de lo importante de una alarma es que el ladron desconozca el sistema y para eso hay  que ser ORIGINAL, no solo poner lo que hayen el mercado.

recuerdo cuando el dije a uno (hace como 20 años) que era una papa violar una alarma de casa , hay muchisimas formas:
donde ves una sirena vas con alguna espuma o lo que sea y se la hechas, para solidificarla, luego desatornillas la sirena, (en general una caja de metal con el switch atras) y le pasas una chapa por atras para que el switch no actue, esto no lo haces para sacar ESA sirena, no.
lo haces para llegar a lso cables de sirenas, al llegar a ellos los puenteas.
y asi cuando la alarma se dispare se pone en corto , si no hay varias sirenas y con fusibles independientes........fue la alarma.

y lo de lso sensores..........
bueh......la corto por que me van a echar por asesorar a lso cacos .


----------



## lopecodro (Jul 6, 2010)

yo me guié por esa gráfica del link y así los coloqué pero algo pasa porque no se matiene el led encendido. el codigo completo es 2p6m 41s de la NEC! Si tienen otra idea de por qué está así, les agradezco la ayuda

eh... otro detalle, los sensores, en mi intento de circuito, son cables pegado y despegados respectivamente. todavía no he ido a comprar los sensores como tal. !


----------



## nathiepg (Jul 7, 2010)

que tipo de cable se utiliza para conectar la central con los elementos??


----------



## AlEJO7534 (Jul 8, 2010)

hola nathiepg, bueno por experiencia ya que trabajo en esta rama de alarmas te comentare que lo recomendado para alimentar lo que es sensores y dispositivos detectores es cable UTP puedes usar nivel 5E o nivel 6E la pregunta el por que????? sencillo estos cable generan una mejor transferencia de datos y pulsos ademas que permiten transmisiones electricas a mayor alcance, por lo que son muy fiables.


aparte de manejas mayor numero de cables internos (hilos) en un solo cable para alimentar lo que desees.

Saludos.


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 18, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Ok, vamos desde ahí entonces...
> 
> S1 y S2 son los interruptores que actúan como sensores. Normalmente cerrados o abiertos (NC y NA) se conectan de esa manera (hay uno de cada para que se vea cómo van, nada más).
> 
> ...



Hola CACHO,, esta bien como pusiste ???--------->" el SCR se activa cuando el voltaje en el gate (G) más alto que el que tienen en el cátodo (C) "

Disculpame la ignorancia  pero no veo que esto suceda en el circuito,,, no será que se activa cuando G recibe cierto valor de tension,, pero no necesariamente mas alta que C ???
Saludos !


----------



## Cacho (Dic 20, 2010)

ilcapo dijo:


> Hola CACHO,, esta bien como pusiste ???--------->" el SCR se activa cuando el voltaje en el gate (G) más alto que el que tienen en el cátodo (C) "
> 
> ...no veo que esto suceda en el circuito,,, no será que se activa cuando G recibe cierto valor de tension,, pero no necesariamente mas alta que C ?


En esencia funcionan como los TRIAC, pero "para un solo lado". 
Fijate que el cátodo está a tierra en ese circuito, así que la tensión que se le aplique al gate siempre será más alta que esa 

En el caso de este SCR (es uno de "compuerta sensible" o "sensitive gate"), con unos pocos µA ya se dispara, y eso lo logra con una tensión de ~0,5V como máximo o algo así, si mal no recuerdo.

Saludos


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 21, 2010)

gracias por la explicacion ! saludos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 21, 2010)

De nada IlCapo.

Saludos


----------

